# CorelDraw - mehrere TransparenzVerläufe in einem Objekt



## Betraxx (15. September 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

wäre sehr schön, wenn jemand auf folgendes Problem eine Antwort hätte.

Seit geraumer Zeit versuche ich eine Möglichkeit zu finden in CorelDraw X3 einem Objekt  mehrere transparente Verläufe beizubringen ( Beispiel mit 2 Verläufen, siehe Anhang), da mir die angebotenen Verlaufsoptionen nicht ausreichen. Das mit der Überlagerung mererer transparenter Ebenen wie bei Photoshop /PaintShopPro funktioniert hier irgendewie leider nicht (zumindest habe ich es noch nicht hinbekommen). 

Hat irgend jemand eine Idee? Wäre supernett!!

Danke und Grüße,
Bernd


----------



## Roman-studios (20. September 2008)

Meinst du sowas mit Corel machen


----------



## Betraxx (22. September 2008)

Hallo!

....nein, ich dachte mehr an sowas (wichtig ist nur das Ergebnis-Objekt, die andern beiden dienen nur zur Veranschaulichung). Habe mich wohl leider etwas unklar ausgedrückt....
Allerdings, wenn möglich ohne Umwandlung in ein Bitmap nach der Zuweisung des ersten Transparenzverlaufs (so habe ich das hier nämlich gemacht). Ich will das Objekt mit den beiden Verläufen als Vektor erhalten.

Grüße,
Bernd


----------



## Blackboot (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
meine Version Corel Draw ist 11, aber ich denke nicht, dass die Programme sehr unterschiedlich sind.
Meine Lösungsvorschlag ist folgender: Da Draw, auch für mich ärgerlicherweise, nicht mehr Transparenzen als eine an einem Objekt zulässt, greife ich auf die Funktion "Bitmap bearbeiten" zurück.
Das Objekt, oder die Bitmap, wird nun in Corel PhotoPaint (PP) geöffnet. In PP kann man so viele Transparenzen zuweisen, wie man will. Allerdings ist das zu bearbeitende Objekt im ersten Moment mit dem Hintergrund verschmolzen und man kann keine Änderung vornehmen. Also wählt man in der Menüleiste oben "Object", dort dann "Erstellen" und dort dann "aus Hintergrund". Jetzt kann man verschiedene Transparenzen nebeneinander zuweisen. Corel PP schließen, speichern wählen, und siehe da, die Transparenzen werden in Corel Draw angezeigt. Ich bin leider kein Profi, aber mir hats weitergeholfen 
Grüße 
Hoffentlich nutzt es überhaupt noch etwas, nach drei Jahren


----------

